
Alan Kay: “How to Invent the Future” - jcolman
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDM33CMJvp8
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14318663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14318663)

------
justin66
Is Alan's handout available online?

